# The Witcher 3. Gameplay Video



## Fabry_cekko (21 Dicembre 2013)

Uscirà nel 2014, pare un bel giocone...

Video al Secondo Post


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Dicembre 2013)




----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Dicembre 2013)

Altro gioco che è sul mio taccuino da tempo ^^


----------

